# KUNG FU KILLER is coming to BD & DVD July 21



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

“Kung Fu Killer is a sensational thriller with ferocious action 
and features Donnie Yen at his absolute best.” ~ Chris Sawin, EXAMINER.COM



“… KICK- ACTION FILM ...” ~ Frank Scheck, THE HOLLYWOOD REPORTER



“Here, in this entertaining … Kung Fu movie, are all those values missing from the mainstream of American action filmmaking ....” ~ Ignatiy Vishnevetsky, AV CLUB



Legendary Hong Kong Superstar Donnie Yen Stars in the

Critically-Acclaimed, Action-Packed, Kung Fu Crime Thriller



*KUNG FU KILLER*



Debuts on Digital HD July 7 and on Blu-ray™ & DVD July 21



Bonus Materials Includes a Making-of Featurette





PLANO, Texas. (June 1, 2015) – Legendary Hong Kong action icon Donnie Yen (Ip Man trilogy, Hero) is back in top form with the bone-crunching, martial arts action thriller KUNG FU KILLER, debuting on Digital HD July 7, before hitting Blu-ray™ and DVD July 21 from Well Go USA Entertainment. When a vicious serial killer targets top martial arts masters, convicted criminal and kung fu master Hahou (Donnie Yen) is the only one with the skills to stop him. Released from jail and into police custody, they soon have their doubts about Hahou’s true allegiance, causing Hahou to be hunted by an unstoppable killer (Wang Baoqiang) and the entire police force. Louis Fan (Flying Swords of Dragon Gate), Wang Baoqiang (Iceman) and Charlie Yeung (Bangkok Dangerous) also star for Director Teddy Chen (Bodyguards & Assassins, The Accidental Spy) in the action-packed drama that won “Best Action Choreography” at the 2015 Hong Kong Film Awards. Bonus features on
KUNG FU KILLER include a behind-the-scenes featurette that explores the making of some of the key sequences.



Synopsis:

A vicious killer stalks the streets of Hong Kong, methodically executing top martial arts competitors. Xia (Donnie Yen), a convicted killer and kung fu expert, offers to help police find the killer and put him behind bars – in return for his own freedom. The killer eludes them again and again, taunting the cops - and Xia, his new target - to discover his next moves. Xia refuses to play his lethal game…until the killer threatens the woman he loves most.



Bonus Features Include:

§ Making of

o Fight To The Top

o The Spirit of Kung Fu

o The Final Duel

o Legendary Action Directors 

§ Trailer



KUNG FU KILLER has a runtime of approximately 101 minutes and is not rated.

Additional materials (including box art) can be downloaded from ftp://ftp.mprm.com/WellGoUSA.



Follow @WellGoUSA on Facebook and Twitter. For more information, please visit www.wellgousa.com.



Blu-ray


DVD

Catalog #: WGU01635B


Catalog #: WGU01634D

UPC Code: 812491016350


UPC Code: 812491016343

Pre-Order Date: 6/16/15


Pre-Order Date: 6/16/15

SLP: $29.98​


----------

